# GYI diganosis...now what?



## sdodo (Jun 7, 2016)

So after several looong weeks of Kiger not being on his A game, two vet visits and antibiotics I found Kiger this morning pooffed up and not all that keen on eating. After offering him some seeds from my hand he promptly vomited them back onto my hand. (he was able to eat some a little later that he kept down.) So I made some frantic calls (the avian vet is tough to get in touch with so when we cant get her we go to the exotics vet she recommends.) we are off to the vet. They looked him over, listened and heard some sounds with his lower air sacs, took a fecal swab fresh from his vent and we waited. Vet comes back its Gastric Yeast infection. She perscribes anti-fungal meds, but they don't have them in stock so the game plan is they will be in tomorrow.
YAY we finally have a diagnosis. They think this was probably what happened a few months back when we had the seeds in droppings episode. Boo, I have a sick bird and I can't medicate until I have the meds (obviously...). 
Does anyone have any hints,tips,ideas/words of comfort, to get me through tonight? He was all kinds of squirmy energy at the vet, but at home he is just sitting on his favorite perch puffed up and sleeping. I'm going to offer him more seeds from my hand once I'm done posting here, but aside from that I'm lost as to what to do.
Good Mojo vibes are welcome too.
Thanks.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry to hear your little fellow has AGY.
There are several articles in the forum with information that should be very helpful to you.

I would suggest you discuss using Sodium Benzoate in addition to the anti-fungal medication with your Avian Vet.
Additionally the diet you give you budgie will need to be adjusted so talk to your Avian Vet about that as well.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...orhabdus-budgerigars-avian-gastric-yeast.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/333842-avian-gastric-yeast.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/314538-megabacteria-budgerigars.html

For tonight, just keep him warm and calm. 
I would recommend that you not try to force him to eat this evening.
I'm sure the vet trip was quite stressful for him and he needs his rest. 
You can offer him either millet soaked in electrolyte solution or just use electrolyte solution in place of his water.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

Sending lots of love and prayers for your little guy. :hug: *


----------



## sdodo (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks, I will talk with the vet tomorrow about the Sodium Benzoate (where do you even get that?) when I hear they got the meds in for him. Where we are at right now, we (the vet and myself) are waiting until after we get through the meds to really get into diet stuff. We will be going back after the time frame for the meds is up for another fecal test.
I have his cage covered up like I would if it was bed time. He did eat when I offered food and so far has kept that down. (before I saw your post...) He has food in his cage but I will leave him be for tonight. I may try to make the pedialite soultion for him tonight or tomorrow morning when I can.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You can buy Sodium Benzoate on-line through Amazon.com

I use it periodically as a preventative measure for my budgies and lovebirds.

Sodium Benzoate 

*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that Kiger has been diagnosed with AGY :upset: 
Deborah has given some great advice with regards to his treatment. I hope that you're able to see an improvement soon!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm glad you are here because many of us have dealt with the dreaded diagnosis you have received, and have had good success getting and keeping our little friends healthy. Deborah has provided some good informative info links and we will be glad to help with any question's that arise...


----------



## sdodo (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I'm still waiting to hear from the vet on the meds. If I haven't heard from them within the next few hours I intend to give them a call. I am glad I finally have a definitive, this is what the test results came back as, yes there is a problem, diagnosis. 
I did not have a chance to ask the vet, but the tech did think this was something he had for some time, he just didn't present with symptoms until his immune system was compromised. The reading I've seen so far has kinda backed that up. What have others experienced...or something...I cant word right today.


----------



## sdodo (Jun 7, 2016)

An update for anyone who may be following.
Meds are in. I am going to pick them up after work. I give them to him twice a day for 30 days and then we go back in to see the vet. 
Yesterday afternoon was a bit scary. I got home and found seeds in Kiger's droppings. After chatting with the vet I opted to make a mix of 2 teaspoons mash to 1 tablespoon seed. This way he is getting something he can digest even if he cant break down the seed hulls. This is five steps back from the going toward a mainly pellet diet but right now my biggest concern is I need him to eat, and I need him to eat something he can digest. His droppings went back to some semblance of normal (mostly normal, one or two with seeds).
he has perked up a bit at least this morning he was singing and dancing a bit. He hasn't done that in a few weeks. When I asked boyfriend to check on him D said kiger had been quiet today and was in his preferred daytime spot in his cage, and only one dropping that looked like it had seeds in it. 
SO my question, is this a curable thing or is it a just managing kind of thing, or does that vary from bird to bird? I've read mixed things so I wonder what others have experienced?
Thank you everyone! I think we are through the worst of it...it can only improve from here right?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sorry I can't give you a more definitive answer but it does vary from bird to bird and depends on the level of the fungal infection.

Some birds recover completely and never seem to have a relapse.

Some birds are "carriers" and must always have a special diet.

Hopefully the treatment will work and little Kliger will be back to 100% health soon. :fingerx:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you for the update! I truly hope that now there has been a diagnosis and medicine prescribed that Kiger is fully recovered soon :fingerx: 

Please keep us posted, we're all rooting for your boy! :urock:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Have you been able to do much research on best practices for AGY treatment ?
As has been indicated, outcomes vary, and length of infection along with overall care during treatment will be important. Has your bird been weighed ? Weighing and continued monitoring of weight is very important and gives more of an indication on success of treatment in my opinion, than even obvious signs like droppings. Avoidance of foods that contain sugar in any form, refined or natural, is very important.

Unfortunately AGY can cause damage to a birds internal organs in many cases. I used milk thistle and dandelion root in powder form on my bird's food daily for many month's after infection, to help restore and detoxify the liver and other internal's. Egg/Eggfood was especially helpful in helping my birds to regain lost weight. Do as much research as you can, and keep us posted on your effort's and your bird's progress...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi I have a carrier budgie, I make sure the cage is kept as clean as possible, Fresh water daily, do not leave wet foods or green foods in the cage too long. The worst thing for these budgies is stress, sickness, moulting, humidity.
Weighing and recording is a great help. I have been recommended to try and keep my budgie slightly overweight so he has something to fall back on when sick. I also get him checked regularly six monthly for a count of bad bacteria in his droppings.
Probiotics are a must for these budgies I think. My budgie definitely benefits from probiotics his droppings are always a better consistency when eating food that has a sprinkle of Vetafarm PolyAid.
A varied diet, seed, crumbles, pellts, fresh green veg_ basil, thyme, carrot to name a few. Egg food is a must to build up when recovering.
Hope this helps.:green pied:


----------



## sdodo (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks,
I have been tracking his weight even before this, but now I'm checking once a day right now to just keep an eye on everything. He's been going between 26g and 27g.

Jonah, where would I get that in a powdered form? I have milk thistle seed that was meant to be a treat but Kiger hasn't taken to it yet. 

Pritty Boy, by probiotic do you mean ACV? When I first noticed Kiger getting sick Monday I started adding that to his water, and has been doing so since then. Right now I add 1/4 teaspoon then pour in the water...I don't measure that part...what would be best? Also with your bird being a carrier do you keep him separate from other budgies then?
I'm also working on cleaning everything he could have ever left droppings on. 
My one concern with diet. We were in the process of trying sprouts. Little stinker would pick them up and throw them though...I don't know if its because they are wet or taste weird but even the white millet(his favorite thing ever) he would mouth then drop. I need to read again about parsley and budgies. I think that's one that is in limited amounts... but I'm not sure.(one quick read on the diet forum and yes parsley in moderation)

A side question, does anyone have those heated plates that attach to the cage wall and give off warmth? I'm considering getting one for him to help keep him warm during the period between summer and the building peeps turn on the boilers (October?)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*When I had Sunny and Shelby they only weighed about 27-28 grams and their Avian Vet was concerned they were underweight. 
I'm glad to hear you are weighing Kliger daily.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html

Milk Thistle Seed Powder and Dandelion Root Powder are both available through Amazon.com

Dandelion Root Powder

Milk Thistle Seed Powder

The probiotic supplement I use in addition to ACV is
Avi-Bios (also available through Amazon.com)

Avi Bios*


----------



## sdodo (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks for the links!
So my concerns on egg food... (editing to be more...organized)
with the egg food thing I am mixed. Long story short I don't 100% trust the exotic vet who told me egg food is tough on the kidneys. (as I keep reading I am starting to wonder where he got that info from...) I haven't asked the avian vet because she is halfway to impossible to get ahold of and talk to over the phone. So I am torn on the matter.
with the dandelion and milk thistile power I assume I can just mix that in with the Harrison Mash and give that to him.
p.s: I forget about the wonders of amazon


----------



## sdodo (Jun 7, 2016)

Update
vet shenanigans have been sorted out, yay. Kiger has perked up and is actually playing with his toys(this is a first)! Yay again. Kiger is starting a molt...boo. -sigh- as far as I can tell he is just starting a molt...he has a single pin feather on his cheek and lost a clipped flight feather the other day. This is my first molting experience. Since he is also still on the path to recovery is this going to effect him negatively? Since I am still unsure about giving Kiger egg food (my finicky eater would probably turn his beak up to it anyway the little er...stinker) I am giving him high potency Harrison mash with his special snowflake seed mix. THIS is something I will be mentioning to my vet tomorrow to bring in our newest (not so small) friend Max (Maximus). I have oodles of questions in regards to what Max is (a male budgie is all I know for sure) but I don't know if this thread is the best place...I'm not sure where to ask though, and I only have one bad picture of him so far. Before anyone asks, Max IS in quarantine. A side question, what do you do for a quarantine bird. Max is all by himself with only youtube playlists and sometimes a human to keep him company...
Anyway, I am trying to do my best, its tough when you hear several different things from several different places and people...it ends up being confusing...
I still do appreciate the advice given. I hope I did not offend anyone.
Thank you!


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

sdodo said:


> Thanks for the links!
> So my concerns on egg food... (editing to be more...organized)
> with the egg food thing I am mixed. Long story short I don't 100% trust the exotic vet who told me egg food is tough on the kidneys. (as I keep reading I am starting to wonder where he got that info from...)


You might have already gotten a more definitive answer about this, but in general--for people, at least, and I think for other mammals--protein is "hard" on kidneys. A person who is having issues with kidney failure, for example, can slow down the failure by restricting protein. I have absolutely no idea whether this applies to birds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


sdodo said:



Thanks for the links!
So my concerns on egg food... (editing to be more...organized)
with the egg food thing I am mixed. Long story short I don't 100% trust the exotic vet who told me egg food is tough on the kidneys. (as I keep reading I am starting to wonder where he got that info from...) I haven't asked the avian vet because she is halfway to impossible to get ahold of and talk to over the phone. So I am torn on the matter.
with the dandelion and milk thistile power I assume I can just mix that in with the Harrison Mash and give that to him.
p.s: I forget about the wonders of amazon 

Click to expand...

Yes, you can mix the dandelion and milk thistle powder with the Harrison's Mash and give that to Kiger.
High protein foods can be hard on budgies that have renal problems which is probably what your exotic vet was trying to indicate.

I would check with your Avian Vet before offering Kiger egg food at this point in time.

Small Parrots in Health and Disease

Many budgies do just fine with their molts while others have a bit more problem.
If Kiger seems to be uncomfortable, you can offer him baths, lightly mist him.
You can mix a bit of coconut or sunflower oil in his mash mix to help with the molt.
Both of those oils have 0 grams of protein. *


----------



## sdodo (Jun 7, 2016)

That lines up with what the exotic vet says in regards to egg food. Thank you for the link.


----------

